# Facebook is getting creepy with their privacy issues, once again



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup Mike, they are that way. I read that they are trying to make a master directory of where all their members LIVE and their phone numbers too so you can phone up allllll your facebook buddies whenever you want. It is a large part of why I don't have facebook on my phone. I use it as a gaming platform and I cannot be arsed to phone the people I simply game with. That would be like phoning up the umpire that worked for the team you lost against three years ago that is now working full time as a plumber and you know this because the phone listing said so. OH and you can go knock on his door here is a map to where he lives and ask him yourself too.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

[h=2]*FB*‎ - Facebook Inc (NASDAQ)‎[/h]

*25.87 **-1.03*‎ (-3.83%‎) 
Jun 5 4:00pm ET - Disclaimer*25.89‎ +0.02‎ (0.08%‎)  After Hours*
 
*Open:* 26.70*High:* 27.76*Low:* 25.75
 
*Volume:* 42,473,262*Avg Vol:* 121,471,000*Mkt Cap:* 55.31B


Google Finance‎ - Yahoo Finance‎ - MSN Money‎ - DailyFinance‎ - CNN Money‎ - Reuters‎


They are also heading DOWN still.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

the entire internet is a creepy stalkers paradise.
please try to keep up.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> I can't wait for this site to go under. It was sketchy before they started making everything mobile, now it's just a stalkers paradise.


So what happens to all the info if they go under?

It doesn't just go away--somebody ends up with it.

Well, I'm glad I've never signed up.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, it's always been a creepy stalkers paradise, but moreso in the form of "holy shit i just found a 9 year old picture blog of some girl i'm stalking who was wearing a low cut shirt when she was 17" not creepy as in "holy shit, 3 minutes ago the girl i'm stalkings friends left her @ the creepshow bar, 3438 main street ottawa ontario, because she's too wasted and is currently waiting in the parking lot by herself"


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

zontar said:


> So what happens to all the info if they go under?
> 
> It doesn't just go away--somebody ends up with it.
> 
> Well, I'm glad I've never signed up.


so, +1 point for creepy? so many people are volunteering all of our personal information, pictures, and day to day routines. Most people assume everything on facebook is confidential. One day all those morons who play pot farm and dopewars through facebook are gonna wonder why they keep getting pulled over for "routine traffic stops"


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> so, +1 point for creepy?


Sure......


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm on the FB.

I don't play any of the internal games.
The games and every app on there prompts you to give up your basic information.
I realize that if you set everything to "private", that just keeps prople you're not friended with from seeing your info,
not Facebook itself from doing so. So, your info is probably still up for grabs.
I've lost track of how many times I've asked people to stop inviting me to the stupid "games".


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mike_oxbig said:


> so, +1 point for creepy? so many people are volunteering all of our personal information, pictures, and day to day routines. Most people assume everything on facebook is confidential. One day all those morons who play pot farm and dopewars through facebook are gonna wonder why they keep getting pulled over for "routine traffic stops"


Apparently that Manicoti guy had 70 FB accounts.... that's creepy...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If you have friends that send you "stuff" you don't want like "invited you to play Smelly Manure Who Threw It?" and the like, go here

Log In | Facebook

That should open the blocking page where you can block invites from friends. Pita being it is one at a time and there is no global setting  but then that would take the butter off of Facebook's bread if you did that.



> Choose your privacy settingsManage blocking
> Back to privacy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Apparently that Manicoti guy had 70 FB accounts.... that's creepy...


sigiifa I only have 10 or so OMG I have GOT to do more to catch up kqoct


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

mike_oxbig said:


> One day all those morons who play pot farm and dopewars through facebook are gonna wonder why they keep getting pulled over for "routine traffic stops"


This

Bill C-30 will make it so

Internet surveillance bill not dead, Toews says - Politics - CBC News

DW


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I still find it amazing how many brain dead kids keep posting up pictures of themselves engaged in some kind of illegal activity. "Hey, I'm a moron". The other one that I find disturbing, well there are lots actually, but one of them is young girls, like 16 and 17 proudly displaying pictures of themselves pregnant. Like everyone is out there congratulating them.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

sulphur said:


> I realize that if you set everything to "private", that just keeps prople you're not friended with from seeing your info,


Not true - If one of your friends likes or comments on one of your private pictures or statuses, all of their friends are shown your status or picture that was supposed to be private. If someone else is mentioned or tagged in the picture or comment, then all their friends can now comment on it and the friends of their friends can see it. There is no real way to keep everything confidential except keeping it to yourself.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Just do what I do. Use sick pictures of scabs for your profile pic. Dont upload anything else. Put messages about the joy of eating Raoul in your statuses and generally ask if anyone feels the need to unburden themselves (mention you have great knife skills). Then post a LOT about how OBAMA is the BEST president ever. Then talk about any religion as long as it isnt christianity (so many of them nutjobs on facebook you end up with a following just for the word jesus). And when you go to bed at night know that facebook doesnt mean more than used toilet paper to all the things in life worth caring about


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I've been using the internet since the early 80's on IRC, Telnet, Usenet, FTP, etc. - long before the WWW became popular. I even experimented with WWW chat rooms in the mid 90's and found they were full of anonymous crap. I can do a google or any other search for my name on the internet and find... nothing. I have successfully remained off the radar on the internet for over 25 years. I like it that way.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Recommended reading: My Name Is Legion (Zelazny stories) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Then FACEBOOK CAN BE FUN TOO:



> [h=6]Newstalk 1010 shared a link.[/h]18 minutes ago
> 
> Island Ferry Terminal to be renamed in honour of Jack Layton:
> 
> ...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm still suprised at how many people, I'm not friended with,
leave their profile, pictures and all else, wide open for all to see.

When a person that I'm friended with has a post and some hottie responds,
well ya, I'll creep their FB page for a look. Lots of them just left open.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

> Then FACEBOOK CAN BE FUN TOO:





> that's seems awkward...a terminal named after someone who died of a terminal disease...18 minutes ago ·


That is funny...


----------

